# Echo RTA from Umbrella Mods



## Rob Fisher (22/10/21)

I love the look of the Peak RTA and have been looking forward to playing with this one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/21)

Easy build and wicking and comes with a whole heap of airflow pins so it will go from an RDL to an MTL vape.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/21)

Don't like the short drip tip but popped on one of my new Bill's Tips and bazinga! The vape is really good and it's a bottom fill like a Dvarw so that makes me happy! Let's see how we go over the next few days! But I love the LOOK of the RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (22/10/21)

Another one of those tanks that ..... looks clean. Like a woman that can't afford brand names but makes what she wears look stylish and classy. Hope it works out for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (22/10/21)

Keen to see if this unseats the dwarv

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> Keen to see if this unseats the dwarv



@BUSDRIVER it's won't. Juice capacity is an issue! I need the Dvarw's 65ml capacity! Also, the biggest 2.6mm airflow plug is just a little too tight for my liking. However, it will stay in rotation because it's something different and looks stunning and has great flavour! 

I put it through its paces today and no leaking, easy bottom fill (just like my Dvarw's) and I really like it!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER (23/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @BUSDRIVER it's won't. Juice capacity is an issue! I need the Dvarw's 65ml capacity! Also, the biggest 2.6mm airflow plug is just a little too tight for my liking. However, it will stay in rotation because it's something different and looks stunning and has great flavour!
> 
> I put it through its paces today and no leaking, easy bottom fill (just like my Dvarw's) and I really like it!
> View attachment 242148


 Dwarv for life brother

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (13/5/22)

Been trying to get one since Christmas, 2 places stocked them in the UK but every time I check always say's out of stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (14/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (15/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I need the Dvarw's 65ml capacity!



Now I can see why you like them soooo much. Wow. a 65ml tank must be a world record.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (16/7/22)

The cons are the drip tip although looks good (suits the aesthetics of the atomiser) is trying to service the versatility of the RTA and is only really any good for a loose MTL, a tighter MTL really needs a taller drip tip and a RDL needs a wider bore. The other con is when filling (it’s bottom fill) there is not much room between the tube and the chamber so filling takes a while. The only other con is the airflow pin can’t be swapped out on the fly!

The pros are really once you know what pin you prefer not being able to swap on the fly doesn’t matter, love the clever way the supplied atty stand is used to get access to the airflow pin and the amount of pins is impressive, this does MTL as tight as most would want right up to a medium RDL, also with a choice of dual small slots and dual 3 small holes on the adjustable airflow it can be dialled in precisely! Also I like that they are good sized pins so shouldn’t get lost!

The build both fitting the coil and wicking couldn’t be easier and the vape quality is excellent! I personally have been finding this is outstanding with deserts/custards and fruits!!!

No dry hits, zero flooding or gurgling and not a drop of leakage 9.5/10!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (17/7/22)

Another thing worth mentioning is the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RTA Glass also fits giving both a straight glass option and bubble glass option for extra capacity! Half tank kits are available which essentially are top cap/ chamber sections with more peek or Black Ultem on show and a narrower tube (for just £10) plus these are also available in Yellow Ultem and titanium!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (21/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (21/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (2/8/22)

Black Ultem!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (4/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (4/8/22)

Of course you can mix and match, below is the Black Ultem Echo with top section of the Peek half tank, the narrow smoked tube off the Black Ultem half tank and then the Peek drip tip from the BP mods Pioneer!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

